# ratliff



## dhop254 (Feb 9, 2009)

anybody ever heard off ratliff bloodline before


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

no I don't think so but hell nothing lately will suprise me lol


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, they are a breeder not a bloodline, they ran a couple of very sucessful dogs. I have some that was down off crossed jeep stuff they breed through ratliff's pearl and other ones I can remeber. Can't remeber her bottom side but her top, was a bolio zebo cross, her sire gr. ch bronson. She was champ herself.They were not as good as they claim but defintely had a hand in some nice breedings. They had some going light stuff also, and I want to say some chinaman as well.


----------

